# Zugriff auf MS Access



## Criena (31. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich versuche mit JDBC über ODBC auf MS Access Datenbanken zuzugreifen. Da ich die Struktur der Datenbanken nicht kenne, greife ich auf getMetaData() zurück um eine Aufstellung der existierenden Tabellen zu bekommen. Nun bekomme ich aber den Fehler
    java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver]Optional feature not implemented
Nach Aussage von Microsoft (finde die URL nicht mehr) läßt sich das Ganze umgehen indem man OLEdb einsetzt; was unter Java ja schlecht zu realisieren ist.

Habt ihr eine Lösung parat wie mir der Zugriff auf eine MDB Datei ermöglicht wird?


Grüße auf Südhessen,

Criena


----------



## Guest (31. Okt 2004)

Versuche es vielleicht mit dem Treiber von der folgenden Seite
http://infozoom.de/de_jadoZoom.shtml


----------



## Criena (2. Nov 2004)

Da es sich um ein privates Projekt handelt, sind 150 € für eine Lizenz nicht machbar. :-(


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2004)

Sorry etwas anderes kenne ich nicht. Wenn ich Access/Basic & Co. sehe, dann renne ich weg


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Nov 2004)

grab dich in die ACCESS Doku ein

=> irgendwo gibt es bestimmt auch Systemtabellen ("Catalog"), die du einfach mit SELECTs Abfragen kannst...

z.B: SELECT * FROM MSYSOBJECTS;


----------

